

Ask HN: How Do You Deal With Startups Being Rollercoasters? - throwaway408

I'm part of an accelerator and working on a product that I strongly believe in. It's in an industry that's just ripe for disruption - online payments &#38; selling online - so I'm even more excited about that.<p>I'm young. 21. Haven't dealt with something like this before. So, I'm wondering if anyone has had experience with this and what, if anything, you did to help you deal with this?<p>I never understood the comment "Startups are like roller-coasters".<p>Yesterday, I was on top of the World. Hey, we're about to be the next Craigslist/PayPal/eBay/Amazon. Today, I'm significantly lower. These hurdles are getting more insane; what's the chance of us breaking through?<p>The day before, I was up. Then low. Etc.<p>Have you experienced this personally? How have you dealt with it? Is what I'm experiencing abnormal? Appreciate if you can shed any additional light on this subject.<p>Gracias.
======
JayNeely
I'd advise keeping things in context. Milestones and obstacles both seem
monumental up close, but if you can keep fixed in your mind the larger context
they exist in, you'll have an easier time staying steady.

No matter what happens today, there's still work to be done and ways to do
better tomorrow. No matter how great or poorly your startup turns out, you
have decades of life ahead of you that can reverse or continue the results.

You've made a choice to put your all into a project; it doesn't matter if
hurdles are popping up. You can't change the difficulty of the playing field,
you can only improve your skills as a player. So keep going until you win, or
until you can't afford to keep playing. Regardless of which occurs, you'll be
better off for it.

------
maxdemarzi
Everybody goes through this. Everybody.

Let me give you some perspective... You're way ahead of the pack. Someone (the
incubator) believes in you and has given you money.

Considering how many applicants incubators get vs how many get in, you're
already past one gate. Sure there are plenty more to go, but let that give you
some momentum.

You stay positive and motivated with small wins. Take a look at your to-do
list and knock something easy out. It will give you some relief (from doubt),
remind you that you can do this, and help you refocus.

------
vrikhter
There's a phrase I recently heard that has helped me a lot: "Success is not a
destination, but a direction and that direction is forward."

I think about this phrase everyday. It helps to remind me that I all need to
do is put one foot in front of the other and eventually I will have taken a
lot of steps. Focus on your vision, take steps there and good things will
happen along the way.

You're more than welcome to connect with me over email if you'd like (in
profile).

------
staunch
Just remind myself that it's to be expected, entirely outside my control, and
absolutely will pass. Don't panic.

------
dennykmiu
hi, i sincerely want to offer you my own experience. please download a free
copy of my ebook. i hope it helps. life is a bitch when it comes to
entrepreneurship but you got to do what you got to do. just hang in there.
drag the epub file to your ipad, iphone, android, etc.

<http://buzz.dennykmiu.com/ebook>

there is a lot of love in this world. just don't go look for it in the wrong
place. good luck, my friend.

~~~
dennykmiu
someone "downmod" this?!? i was just trying to help. WTF. I am so done with
HN.

~~~
truthseeker
May be you should have provided context? like 'I've dealt with similar things
and if you are interested download the book I wrote?'

I am not the one who down modded you but your posting came off as self
promotion. HTH

~~~
dennykmiu
thank you for the feedback. it is self promotion. but that's not always bad. i
hope you take a look anyway and find my book (i.e., experience) useful.
thanks.

------
auganov
Similar here. Cannot control it too much. Bottom line that is what keeps us
going, me at least.

